# we need a steering damper



## shells (Mar 22, 2007)

We own (and love dearly) a Ford Rexhall Aerbus. It needs a steering damper or stabiliser. Does anybody have any idea where we could get one here?  We would appreciate any leads


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

have a word with duncansee here
chapter


----------



## 113663 (Jun 24, 2008)

*damper*

Hi
Are you intending on fitting this as an aftermarket accessory? or are you replacing a defective unit?
If this is the gas type I can get it re gassed to the correct poundage.... let me know


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

my steering improved hugely after having the front wheels re-aligned. only out a fraction, but caused vague and twitchy steering on the mway. also, my front air bags were down on pressure. didn't even know i had any! shows how poor a dealer handover can be! not mentioned in the manual either.

des


----------

